# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wondroos

## Yvonne Hijkoop

Ik heb wondroos gehad aan mijn been en na twee weken met antibiotica via infuus te zijn behandeld in het ziekenhuis mocht ik naar huis maar de ontsteking was nog niet over. Omdat ik een operatie heb gehad waarbij lymfeklieren zijn weggehaald duurt de verdere genezing langer en wel tot 4 weken. Met paracetamol wodt de pijn bstreden. Ik ben nu drie weken thuispatient omdat de ontsteking nog niet helemaal weg is. 
Door de lymfekliertoilet operatie heb ik ook nog oedeem in het been.

Heeft u nog wat informatie hierover?

Met vriendelijke groet,
Yvonne hijkoop

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ik heb hier misschien wat nuttige links met info over wondroos voor je:

http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7B39639857-...40cfec2a738%7D

http://nhg.artsennet.nl/kenniscentru...rief/PBS7b.htm

(met een slechte maag zou ik deze link niet openen, bevat schokkend plaatje)
http://www.huidinfo.nl/erysipel.html


Hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Herman V.

Je kan informatie over wondroos vinden op http://www.wondroos.eu. Hopelijk heb je er wat aan, succes!

----------


## Sylvia93

Bedankt voor de aanvullende link Herman! In tegenstelling tot reclamelinks is het wel toegestaan om leden een link aan te bieden welke informatie over het probleem bevat.

----------

